# Dill butter



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup butter-softened
2tb of fresh dill finely chopped
1ts lemon rind grated
2ts lemon juice
1 pinch white pepper

In a small bowl or food processor beat or mix butter until soft and light.

Add the rest of the ingredients and mix to bnd well.

Wrap in plastic wrap shaping into a roll or ball form and chill until firm.


----------

